# Edox Vintage Gold Pocketwatch



## elster (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone on Pistonheads has asked this, so thought would help by asking here



> I have a Edox vintage pocket watch which im looking to value and poss sell, if anyone has any ideas or contact that would be great.
> 
> Description
> 
> ...
















































Hope someone can help.

Thanks


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Movement and case does not fit together, the movement is a modern thing, made by the swiss "Era Watch Co. Ltd" (also known as C. Ruefli-Flury & Co.). The case is much older and belongs to a lever pocket watch around the 1910/1920ies.

Is the case of gold, just gold-filled or just goldtoned?

Regards, Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

The movement is certainly modern, and as such, probably not worth much. The case, as Andreas says, looks considerably older. I would *guess* it's gold-filled rather than gold-tone (given the date you suggested, Andreas), but even then, I don't think it would be worth much. The thing I've learnt from reading posts and comments and so-forth is that few pocket-watches are worth a goldmine. Age very rarely equals value. If at all.


----------

